# Vinyl or alluninum soffit.



## Hanula (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi guys I'm new to this and would like an opinion on vinyl or aluminum soffit what do you guys prefer to install?


----------



## HBH (Oct 17, 2015)

Aluminum


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

Definitely aluminum here.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Vinyl.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Aluminum


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

hands down , aluminum here too. IMO much better looking and easier to work with.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Might have seen a couple of houses with aluminum done recently or new so far this year. Have done 350 installs. Maybe a regional thing ?


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

Aluminum for me.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Aluminum


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Vinyl.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Vinyl with aluminum Jay and fascia


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

I prefer vinyl.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

NYgutterguy said:


> Might have seen a couple of houses with aluminum done recently or new so far this year. Have done 350 installs. Maybe a regional thing ?


I was thinking the same. Not sure if I've ever seen aluminum soffit before.


----------



## Jason Laws (Aug 13, 2015)

Vinyl - When doing vinyl siding. I have never used Aluminum soffit....although both are ugly anyway. If I do wood siding, then wood soffits.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Alcoa aluminum looked nicer than Alcan but it also looks more commercial than residential. For some reason I thought the musket brown or bronze had a nicer look than white. Really,......I would say white soffit vinyl if color matching is better with aluminium.


----------



## barry1219 (Oct 8, 2011)

Tom M said:


> Vinyl with aluminum Jay and fascia


Ding folks we have a winner..hands down nothing easier to install going this route.

Down here in South Florida the vinyl gets pressure cleaned several times in its lifetime and is resistant to salty air.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Vinyl rules the market here even on some high end...other times it's wood bead board or solid panel with vent channel or intermittent louver vents.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

This is my preference:
http://mastic.plygem.com/wps/portal...soffitsystem?family_name=Ventura Vinyl Soffit


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

While we are talking soffitt, what are the pros to vinyl? 

I've used some nice beaded vinyl but other than that, I like the aluminum because it is stronger and doesn't crack when cut....I think the standard triple 4 vinyl is cheesy looking


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

A&E Exteriors said:


> While we are talking soffitt, what are the pros to vinyl?
> 
> I've used some nice beaded vinyl but other than that, I like the aluminum because it is stronger and doesn't crack when cut....I think the standard triple 4 vinyl is cheesy looking



Cut slower 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

